# Am I the only one getting: Your submission could not be processed because a security token. . . .?



## gary

Are there others of you getting the following message when you go to post a reply or preview a reply? I'm getting it with regularity.

vBulletin Message
Your submission could not be processed because a security token was missing.

If this occurred unexpectedly, please inform the administrator and describe the action you performed before you received this error.


----------



## kcp

*Re: Am I the only one getting: Your submission could not be processed because a security token. . .*

When did that last happen, Gary?

Also, if other folks are having the same problem, please post it in here.

Thanks


----------



## saxtek

*Re: Am I the only one getting: Your submission could not be processed because a security token. . .*

Also, the way to attach a photo to a post seems inaccessable to me. In these situations, I usually blame myself and mess around for a while to find the answer. However, I still can't attach a photo.


----------



## gary

*Re: Am I the only one getting: Your submission could not be processed because a security token. . .*



kcp said:


> When did that last happen, Gary? Also, if other folks are having the same problem, please post it in here.
> Thanks


Hi Kim. Bonsoir !

It started maybe a week and a half ago. I usually happens when I have written a response ("Reply") and then click on post. Either that or when I want to see the draft of a post. That is, I write something in the reply box and then click on the preview post.


----------



## kcp

*Re: Am I the only one getting: Your submission could not be processed because a security token. . .*

I brought this up to Harri's attention.


----------



## AltoRuth

*Re: Am I the only one getting: Your submission could not be processed because a security token. . .*

I haven't experienced what Gary is describing, nor have I had trouble reading or posting. However, at the bottom of every page that I open on the SOTW site appears this message: "400 Bad request. Your browser has sent an invalid request." My browser is Firefox.

I have not had this message appear on any other Internet site that I have visited. Don't know what it means, or if I'm missing something at the bottom of each page. As I said, it doesn't seem to interfere in any way with reading or posting on the site.

Ruth


----------



## LampLight

*Re: Am I the only one getting: Your submission could not be processed because a security token. . .*

No problems here. Good luck Gary.


----------



## gary

*Re: Am I the only one getting: Your submission could not be processed because a security token. . .*



kcp said:


> I brought this up to Harri's attention.


Thanks Kim.

I just now lost a long post when I clicked on "Preview Post". I got diverted to that message I quoted above, hit my back button on my browser and le voilà ! no more post. Great. :disgust:


----------



## Harri Rautiainen

*Re: Am I the only one getting: Your submission could not be processed because a security token. . .*



gary said:


> Are there others of you getting the following message when you go to post a reply or preview a reply? I'm getting it with regularity.


Gary,
you are not the only one. This problem pops up every second month and only very few cases.
I hoped they had fixed it in vb4.0, but no. I elevated it to vBulletin.com.

_Added later:_
Earlier this problem appeared when a member uploaded a large attachment. It had to do with a session timing out.
I am hoping to get more illumination next week.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen

*Re: Am I the only one getting: Your submission could not be processed because a security token. . .*



AltoRuth said:


> I haven't experienced what Gary is describing, nor have I had trouble reading or posting. However, at the bottom of every page that I open on the SOTW site appears this message: "400 Bad request. Your browser has sent an invalid request." My browser is Firefox.
> 
> I have not had this message appear on any other Internet site that I have visited. Don't know what it means, or if I'm missing something at the bottom of each page. As I said, it doesn't seem to interfere in any way with reading or posting on the site.
> 
> Ruth


Ruth,
what is immediately above and below the error message?


----------



## AltoRuth

*Re: Am I the only one getting: Your submission could not be processed because a security token. . .*



Harri Rautiainen said:


> Ruth,
> what is immediately above and below the error message?


Immediately above the "400 Bad Request" message are the "Bookmarks" and "Posting Permission" boxes; immediately below is the bar containing the drop-down menus for style and language and the "contact us, etc" options.

Thanks, Harri.

Ruth


----------



## Harri Rautiainen

*Re: Am I the only one getting: Your submission could not be processed because a security token. . .*



AltoRuth said:


> Immediately above the "400 Bad Request" message are the "Bookmarks" and "Posting Permission" boxes; immediately below is the bar containing the drop-down menus for style and language and the "contact us, etc" options.
> 
> Thanks, Harri.
> 
> Ruth


Ruth,
you are employing some kind of *ad blocking* service. You are supposed to see a Google banner ad instead of an error message. (Looks like the ad blocking is not working entirely properly because you are getting an error message?)


----------



## Harri Rautiainen

*Re: Am I the only one getting: Your submission could not be processed because a security token. . .*



gary said:


> Are there others of you getting the following message when you go to post a reply or preview a reply? I'm getting it with regularity.
> 
> vBulletin Message
> Your submission could not be processed because a security token was missing.
> 
> If this occurred unexpectedly, please inform the administrator and describe the action you performed before you received this error.


Gary,
I have been looking into different sources. Because this is an isolated case, and I cannot reproduce it, only advise I am getting:


> If this problem is only happening to some people and cannot be reproduced, the probable cause is their browser cache. Have these users either try a different browser or clear their browser cache.
> 
> Otherwise an ISP cache may also be to blame.


Please log out from SOTW before clearing the cache.
BTW, on the bottom of the forum page is a dark blue bar. On the left, what style do you use, and what styles are available?


----------



## gary

*Re: Am I the only one getting: Your submission could not be processed because a security token. . .*

Thanks Harri - I'll give it a try.


----------



## tritonefunc

*Re: Am I the only one getting: Your submission could not be processed because a security token. . .*

I am a little bit late with this reply but Gary I get the same response under exactly the same circumstances as you, so you are not alone....... Will try the above mentioned "cache" approach and see what happens

All The Best


----------

